# changing font on bamf forever 1.6



## liberatedx (Jun 19, 2011)

I have a question changing my font on the phone. Can it be done on bamf forever 1.6 and how do u recommend I change it.


----------



## dapbmonkey4u (Jul 15, 2011)

I don't know specifically about forever bamf, but soab, touch my Bamf, invigorate, gingeritis and gingeritis 3D I change font using jrummy's font changer or ROM toolbox. I tested the font changer for him, I am not sure if it is still free. The ROM toolbox had a free version but it still changed font, just not a many fonts available. There are others on the market or google font changer apk and that should bring up potential apps you can read about and then find on market.

Matter of fact I an on touch my bamf currently and changed the font, everything changed except the lockscreen text.


----------



## JacksWastedTime (Jul 17, 2011)

App called Absolute System. It'll change the font, the boot animations, and give you alot of info about your phone.


----------



## liberatedx (Jun 19, 2011)

"dapbmonkey4u said:


> I don't know specifically about forever bamf, but soab, touch my Bamf, invigorate, gingeritis and gingeritis 3D I change font using jrummy's font changer or ROM toolbox. I tested the font changer for him, I am not sure if it is still free. The ROM toolbox had a free version but it still changed font, just not a many fonts available. There are others on the market or google font changer apk and that should bring up potential apps you can read about and then find on market.
> 
> Matter of fact I an on touch my bamf currently and changed the font, everything changed except the lockscreen text.


I have both of those apps both pro versions. What could it hurt ill just make a nandroid and try it and if it fails horribly ill just restore my backup


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

Just to throw this out there, threads have been made that are very in-depth on this subject. Here's the one I made not too long ago. It will work, with essentially no change, on any Mecha ROM. And very little needs to be edited for it to work with all phones.

All the best,

-HG


----------

